# new puppy on tuesday!



## mama40 (Jul 8, 2009)

booked our flight to pick up our new pup on Tuesday. Just got back from Petco and ordered my CC brush and comb. Isn't he cute? We have everything set up - now just need the boy!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy!!!! He looks adorable, and what beautiful eyes. Take lots of pics on Tuesday.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's adorable! What's his name?
Congratulations


----------



## Forbulous (Mar 23, 2009)

Love how his nose is even polka dotted!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

What an adorable little guy!! What will you name him?? He looks like an Oreo to me!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a doll, love his nose! What's his name going to be?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

His nose is so unique!!! I love it!!! I want it!!! lol... can I just take his nose??


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww......we, have a new baby in the forum! And....a new member!


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Handsome pup! How old is he? Where is he from? What's his name? You won't regret the cc comb and brush - one of the best things I got!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Love his little nose and lips!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

He is adorable!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the group. He is adorable and I know the wait is hard...but you are going to fall head over hills in love. Keep that camera charged, please!


----------



## mama40 (Jul 8, 2009)

*answers*

let's see - he was born 6/24 - he's from Missouri. I got 4 references from the breeder - one that had the pup shipped, one that picked up a pup at the airport and 2 that picked up on-site. He's small, so she didn't want him to go until he was 12 wks old. He goes for his health check tomorrow and he's microchipped. She is meeting me at the airport in Kansas City. 
As for the nose - that's what caught our eyes first, I must admit! I hope it never changes! My son wanted to name him Charlie Harper(he's a 2 1/2 Men fan), but I can't name such as cutey after a womanizer, so we're leaning towards Jake (the son's name on the show). 
I've ordered a Havanese book to read on the plane. I am thinking of using a new vet here - he practices a more holistic approach. I've heard really good things about him.
I've been reading the forum for a couple of months now, hopefully learning bits and pieces along the way. Now we're going to be joining you in your Hava-crazy lives!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

What a cutie! Dunk's nose looked like that when he was younger. It filled in, but he still has one pink dot on it - I hope it never goes away!

Lots of luck this week!!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Aww...he looks like a Jake!! Can't wait to see more pictures of him!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter's nose has a pink spot too, it's one of the things that made me fall in love with him! I still love it!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

I wonder if Jake's face will lighten up like Chlöe's has. She started out with black eyes like your little guy, but now her face and ears are going to blond. What do the parents look like? Take my advice and get lots of sleep now, because the first two weeks are exhausting!!


----------



## mama40 (Jul 8, 2009)

*settling in !*

well, we've been home almost a week now and our new pup is doing fantastic! Our only problem was his almost escaping from the carrier - almost got himself named Houdini! 
He is sleeping through the night in his crate and adapting well to his playpen area. The vet gave him a clean bill of health and everyone went ga-ga over his nose! 
His name is Harper and I must say he's pretty smart. He whines when he needs to go out - most of the time. He comes when called and brings his toys to us when he wants to play. He's had his first bath and handled it like a trooper.
My son tells me everyday when I tuck him in that his favorite part of his day was "playing with my baby Harper"
We are all in love!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a cutie Harper is. That is great that your first week has gone so well.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That would be my favorite part of the day too! He's soooo cute and I love his little nose.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Harper is a great name for such an adorable little puppy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'm so glad to hear that your first week went so well - it does sound like he's a smart little fellow. I like his new name!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, he's a little doll!
He sounds like a wonderful puppy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's soooo adorable!
I love those lips and nose!!! How can you resist him??!!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

He is adorable. Makes me want to run out and get another "pupster" now that the Babaloo is 9 months old. Babaloo has the same coloring as the nose on his belly.
Just want to smother him with cuddles.

Good luck 

Vicki


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awww!! And I love the name. You're going to have so much fun with him, congrats! Jane


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh my God, what a sweet face!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum to you and your new baby! He sounds real smart and I love his name!
Carole


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I LOVE the nose!!


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations! He's soooo adorable! Makes me want to get another one!! Have fun with him!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new pup. Harper is a cutie (love his name, I am a 2-1/2men addict, too).


----------

